# Mini-Gathering Pics, Vids and Bloopers!



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Well folks, it was a beautiful day yesterday in El Ajusco. Quite a few of the DF MTBR crowd were there to have our first official mini get together.

Those present: 

tigerdog
Warp2003
rzozaya1969
Vizcaino
545cu4ch
FxFvD
Tacubaya
Ken

It was supposed to be a 9am start but the gringos got there a little late. 545 and the New Skool would lead the way and show us some really sweet new trails. We started with a little climbing, some of it up the Downhilito? singletrack. Then we cut across some nice swoopy singletrack to meet up with the climb to La Virgen. At the junction was a wooden plank bridge where Walk2003 got to show off his North Shore Skinny technique.   
Ever the trooper, he took a second run at it and cleaned it in style. Then it was onto the jeep trail climb up to La Virgen...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*Climbing, and more climbing...*

We plodded up to La Virgen. This climb, while not being particularly technical, has some fairly steep sections. The young guns and Vizcaino seemed to make easy work of it, and I'm sure I'd have done better if I'd remembered to take my EPO this week! As it was I felt like I'd left a lung at home!

At La Virgen, we took a little time to eat. Warp's new Blade had it's MBA photoshoot. We surrounded Tacubaya's old skool rigid steel GT (with cantis!) in the hope that some of the bling would rub off on it. As rzozaya mentioned in another thread, a woman pulling her kid in a trailer then rode over the hill. Props to that!

After our little descanso, it was time for the fun to begin  ! I foolishly thought we'd be turning left towards the top of the downhilito, but the young guns had other plans for us (I think this may have been revenge for a few weeks ago when we all bailed the ride at the last minute)! They took us up La Pared - The Wall. Appropriately named. The kind of climb that separates the men from the... old men. After completing this very steep section, there was a left hander and we were rewarded with... more climbing!

Thankfully it got easier as we went on, and eventually we came out into a beautiful alpine meadow. We continued onto a lovely fast rocky descent, then a little more technical climbing and a rest before the real fun...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*La Pared etc*

1. La Pared. It's steeper than it looks here...
2. This shot was taken from where I had to stop. Ken (race number 120) is further up the hill.
3. Another break.
4. Vizcaino and Tacubaya - the Old Skool riding New Skool and the New Skool riding Old Skool. They shared the King of the Mountains award for the day.
5. 545cu4ch does a flyby.

Sorry - pictures have come out in reverse order!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*Down, down and more down...*

What followed was a great technical descent. Loose, deep sand. baby heads and roots. Quite a combination, which required maximum concentration. Not easy, especially after that climb. I really enjoyed this section and would love to ride it again.

When we all regrouped further down, we took turns riding a little chute. I went first, then Ken, then Warp upped the ante and threw in some freestyle moves. A "Spread Eagle" no-footer that got great points from all except the East German judge!

Check the action here - http://www.mattkyte.com/videos_ajusco.htm

545 and Old Skool Tacubaya made easy work of it, then it was on to bigger stuff...

We went down to the top of the Downhill Run where there was a small wooden jump. 545 cleaned it twice, but I don't have footage of his second, better run. I foolishly decided to have a go and the results can be seen on the video link! Fortunately the damage didn't seem to be too bad. I really thought I'd have messed up more of myself and my bike than I did. Just need to retrue my front wheel. Got to run, more to follow...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats a very nice writeup. Hahaha, that spread eagle looks even funnier on video!
Oh and just curious, how do you guys would rate the ride in a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Oh, my.... I'm watching my "spread eagle" and I can't stop laughing... My god!!! That was uberfunny!!!

Now that I watched it... How in the hell did I managed to to that??!! A complete Suicide No-Footer.

(I know Tiger has a picture of me doing a No-Air-Nac-Nac off the 4X track too)

Another of Ken's quotes of the day...
"Man, how did you do that?? I mean that's very difficult... you were all the way down with the saddle on you belly... that's very hard!!!"

Oh... that was fun. Yesterday was nice indeed. Thank to all of you for showing up and sharing some saddle time.

I promise to keep it fun for you guys every ride.

Now, on the positive side... We're 30-something and still manage to try new stuff...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's one of the meadow. Ken's altimeter said 11,700ft.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*Last one.*

We took the downhill trail after the jump. I'd ridden it before on my first visit to Ajusco, but it was much drier and more difficult this time.

Previously I'd been able to keep a decent pace, but now I was just getting stuck and holding up the downhillers.

We rolled down to the 4X track which could definitely use some water. It's eroding badly, and has some nasty holes on it. Warp redeemed himself from the last visit by making it up the tabletop, then he decided to show off with another freestyle move coming down the other side!

I would have loved to have stayed for a few chelas and quesadillas, but Ken had to get home and I needed a ride.

Vizcaino (he of the insanely light Yeti - damn, that bike is beautiful) put the idea in our heads of a road trip weekend to Guanajuato. Let's get this thing put together. That's one of my favourite places in Mexico.

I will have commemorative t-shirts made for all in attendance - watch this space.

Once again, thanks to all who came. Let's get a big weekend organised.

10 out of 10 to our awesome guides, the Young Guns of El Ajusco.

Gracias a todos.

Matt

I'll leave you with Warp doing his Brian Lopes on the 4X.

Think I'd better have a good look at my fork dropouts now!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here, I guess, is where all my other pics should have gone!

Anyway, I don't know if I had fun or not. I just guess that the level of this ride was way over my head. I got to 'La Virgen' fine, rode the whole stuff, well, maybe 98%. But really on the way before the wall was the first time I felt like I was going to puke. After that, the puking feeling went away (I guess I had finally digested a bar I had at 'La Virgen').

I don't know why everybody uses the phrase: 'after this little bit, is all flat', and what really eludes me is why I fall for it everytime. Well, I felt it was climbing, climbing, climbing. I walked several sections there, even when it was not so hard. When we actually got to the top I was really tired. On the downhill section, I guess I learned the formula: tired + scared = terrified. Well, I think I walked about 95% of the way down. I wasn't in a really good mood, I guess. 

On the way down I saw a cow at the middle of the trail, which made me get off the trail to pass it. Also, some birds seemed to be keeping track of me, because when I started to move they made some low but funny noises, and stopped when I stopped. It kinda freaked me out until I figured it was just some birds.

The downhillers were pretty rude (well, one was, another one just shouted 'pista' at a good distance, which was pretty nice and we could let him pass and none the wiser. I don't know which was the rider that had the encounter that everybody mentioned in another post.

I guess I started riding almost at the end of the dowhhill section. Which was almost to say by the ride end's.

I think this was how Octavio felt last week when we went to Chiluca, and went up 'Las Hojas' and then the whole trail to 'Espiritu Santo'.

Now, my feelings after the ride.... hmmm.... I just think that the ride was above my limits to really like it. I walked soo much I felt that I would have left the bike at the car and hiked the whole stuff. When I looked at my bike computer, I saw that the ride wasn't really that 'long', but it was hard. We did like 12 Km of climbing and 5 or 6 kms on our way down. 

Posting this I feel I'm sounding like a whiner. Like Nitsche said: 'that wich does not kill you make you stronger', I hope is true....

Anyway, I felt good seeing friends form old and meeting new ones (Tacubaya, Viscaino and FxFvD). I liked riding with them, and I feel that all the riders that went with me are nice guys and I would ride with them again (although not the same trails, at least, not anytime soon).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Here's one of the meadow. Ken's altimeter said 11,700ft.


That's 3566m of elevation for us metric wired.... can we say high?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> ....Vizcaino (he of the insanely light Yeti - damn, that bike is beautiful) put the idea in our heads of a road trip weekend to Guanajuato. Let's get this thing put together. That's one of my favourite places in Mexico.....


I agree, Guanajuato sounds nice! There's a ride that I think is done like twice a year, from Queretaro (Juriquilla) to San Miguel de Allende. I'm not sure on the dates, but I think it's in june/july and in december. Maybe we could try that also?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> The downhillers were pretty rude (well, one was, another one just shouted 'pista' at a good distance, which was pretty nice and we could let him pass and none the wiser. I don't know which was the rider that had the encounter that everybody mentioned in another post.


Truth be told...

Riding the DH trails was fun. But it was not the best idea of the day and we can't blame the DH'ers wether we like it or not. I will not go deep into it, because the thread is all about a fun day we had riding!! Becuase it was FUN AS HELL !!!

Kudos to all of you guys for the fun ride. Special thanks to you Roberto for staying with us 'til the end an sharing some saddle time. It was nice to ride with you again.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

It was a tough ride, no doubt. Tough climb, tough descent. Did I say tough? I know how you feel, because I've been there myself. I'm sorry it wasn't fun for you, and I can totally understand why.

For the upcoming weekender (Guanajuato, Puebla anyone?), it would be great to get a couple of simultaneous rides going. One easier, one more advanced. I know my better half would like to come along, and I think we could get others too.

Maybe a less demanding Sunday ride is in order soon.

Also, let's try to set up a skills day to try stuff out and help each other. It was fun doing that little roll-in and I think stuff like that can be really useful. What's good about watching my terrible jump on video is seeing where I can improve my technique.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thats a very nice writeup. Hahaha, that spread eagle looks even funnier on video!
> Oh and just curious, how do you guys would rate the ride in a scale of 1 to 10?


You guys were awesome, the ride was great. I just wish I'd had more time to make it a real event and not just a ride.

We've got to do a full weekender soon and have meals and fun and games - and even more great riding.

Let's get planning and get organised with how we can all bring something to it.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> .....Let's get planning and get organised with how we can all bring something to it.


Yeahh... I think I'll bring a rope so whoever decides on the route can tug me along.....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Here, I guess, is where all my other pics should have gone!
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if I had fun or not. I just guess that the level of this ride was way over my head. I got to 'La Virgen' fine, rode the whole stuff, well, maybe 98%. But really on the way before the wall was the first time I felt like I was going to puke. After that, the puking feeling went away (I guess I had finally digested a bar I had at 'La Virgen').
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear this, i saw you a bit like dissapointed/angry when you arrived to the steepy line in which Warp did the spread eagle, next time we can go to tres caidas, which is less climbing and faster descent.

Nevertheless it was nice to finally meet you.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice write up and cool pictures. But hey? Where is the photo of the Gt with its grandsons? 

Today I felt the Gt more bling... I think some of it DID rub on.

Very nice gathering, next time is your turn to lead.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Nice write up and cool pictures. But hey? Where is the photo of the Gt with its grandsons?
> 
> Today I felt the Gt more bling... I think some of it DID rub on.
> 
> Very nice gathering, next time is your turn to lead.


Oops! Here it is. You've got some skills, my man.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I am sorry to hear this, i saw you a bit like dissapointed/angry when you arrived to the steepy line in which Warp did the spread eagle, next time we can go to tres caidas, which is less climbing and faster descent.
> 
> Nevertheless it was nice to finally meet you.


Tacubaya, actually, I felt like a jerk by having behaved that way with you, it was not personal. It was not your fault that it was too hard to me. You new kids of the bling are pretty cool guys and I would love to ride again with you. Maybe next time we will have to decide on another route, or we may decide on two groups.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, I really missed out on a cool ride. Looks like the new guard really came out in force and kicked some old butt! 

Warp: did you really ride on your neutacles all the way down?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Oops! Here it is. You've got some skills, my man.


Yup... my new hero!! Darn kid made the "Spread Eagle" chute on that Jurassic Bike on the first try!! Cool!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Wow, I really missed out on a cool ride. Looks like the new guard really came out in force and kicked some old butt!
> 
> Warp: did you really ride on your neutacles all the way down?


Not really... the whole story is this...

Woke up in Sunday morining and my wife forgot to put my Neuticles in the washer... No way I was gonna ride with dirty neuticles... So I just snapped on the real thing and went riding. BAD MOVE.

First the Spread Eagle Chute... a skin-o'my-balls encounter but quickly slid onto the belly. Check Ken's quote above. No pain, hard stock I'm made of (or maybe they were so numb from the climb that I didn't even noticed.

Then... the DH trail. First part was rideable and cool. Then a DH'er reminding us this was not XC trail and we quickly found out why... a mother-of-steep broken descent at the very style of "less-technical-than-Chiluca" Ajusco trails. I tried to ride a bit of it, but quickly got almost OTB and by instinct I tried to plant my feet on the ground... bad move, bad, bad move. My feet got to hit the ground but not before my tender parts came into contact with the stem (yup... it was THAT steep).

Third qoute of the day "Dude, I crushed my d*ck with the stem!!!" ... I laid on the trail for a while before getting to ride again.

My pubis still hurt a little when I stretch my abs but the rest feels much better now. Next time, I'll ride with my Neuticles. man, that was close. A little bit more and that would have really hurt.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

looks like u guys had a good one, even if it was though for some Im sure you were all glad u made it. it does look a bit too dry, (please tlaloc send us some rain) wich makes things harder both going up and going down. the vids are hillarious... I didnt get the "spread eagle" untill I saw it... sorry warp but it was just sooo damn funny! 
I didnt get to see how exactly did tiger crash... but is sure sounds like it hurt. 
so, whats the deal with the guanajuato trip?? it sounds interesting... might try to make it if I get someone else to tag along. 
keep us posted with that trip guys

cool ride


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> the vids are hillarious... I didnt get the "spread eagle" untill I saw it... sorry warp but it was just sooo damn funny!


Where else on the vast world of the Internet is there a board where you can make fun of the forum moderator???!!!!  

Ain't MTBR cool??! 

Man... wifey will laugh to tears!!

Dude. I may not be a good biker, but God! How much fun I get up there!!


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Nice write up and cool pictures.
> 
> Very nice gathering, next time is your turn to lead.


i agree with tacubaya know its your turn to beat the shiat out of us  . I havn't gone to chiluca it would be real nice a ride there although puebla and gauuunaajutauuutuaa sound real good what do you think to valle de bravo?

any way nice gathering to be the first one


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> Yup... my new hero!! Darn kid made the "Spread Eagle" chute on that Jurassic Bike on the first try!! Cool!





tigerdog said:


> Oops! Here it is. You've got some skills, my man.


  Hehe thanks.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> Yup... my new hero!!


naaa your not my hero  just a fellow biker=P

hahahaha


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

triphop said:


> looks like u guys had a good one, even if it was though for some Im sure you were all glad u made it. it does look a bit too dry, (please tlaloc send us some rain) wich makes things harder both going up and going down. the vids are hillarious... I didnt get the "spread eagle" untill I saw it... sorry warp but it was just sooo damn funny!
> I didnt get to see how exactly did tiger crash... but is sure sounds like it hurt.
> so, whats the deal with the guanajuato trip?? it sounds interesting... might try to make it if I get someone else to tag along.
> keep us posted with that trip guys
> ...


Yeah Tigerdogs crash was wierd. By seing the video, it wouldn't seem he would crash. I think it could have been the rebound set too fast or something. It does affect a lot. Just ask tacubaya: I endoed 3 consecutive times there for having my fork with like 0.3 or 0.4 bar more than im used to. Im sure it was that because the next time it didnt happen. Besides I didnt crash when I landed, but after it (just like tigerdog) and nearly slammed into a tree.  The only difference is that my after-crash phrase was not as good as tiger's, just a plain and boring "ouch".


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah Tigerdogs crash was wierd. By seing the video, it wouldn't seem he would crash. I think it could have been the rebound set too fast or something. It does affect a lot. Just ask tacubaya: I endoed 3 consecutive times there for having my fork with like 0.3 or 0.4 bar more than im used to. Im sure it was that because the next time it didnt happen. Besides I didnt crash when I landed, but after it (just like tigerdog) and nearly slammed into a tree.  The only difference is that my after-crash phrase was not as good as tiger's, just a plain and boring "ouch".


Yep, 0.4bar does make everything completely different.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> The only difference is that my after-crash phrase was not as good as tiger's, just a plain and boring "ouch".


Nah... your landing was much better. Tiger was very close to make a Yard Sale


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Nah... your landing was much better. Tiger was very close to make a Yard Sale


Mine was very nose heavy! I do have my rebound set pretty low though. BAR? what's that all about? Air rebound on the MX?

I'm going to nail it next time, though!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> i agree with tacubaya know its your turn to beat the shiat out of us  . I havn't gone to chiluca it would be real nice a ride there although puebla and gauuunaajutauuutuaa sound real good what do you think to valle de bravo?
> 
> any way nice gathering to be the first one


Valle de Bravo is pretty nice. I think I know well the ride from San Francisco to Valle de Bravo, it's about 40 kms, the first section is a 7km climb (NOT as half as hard as this one), then most of the rest is on valleys or descent. Almost at Valle there is a 2 Km climb, but it's very nice. The deal is, we need someone to drop us at San Francisco and pick us up at Valle.

I also heard that the 'Vuelta a Valle' is also pretty nice.

Anyway, we almost do Chiluca every sunday, so you're invited anytime


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Mine was very nose heavy! I do have my rebound set pretty low though. BAR? what's that all about? Air rebound on the MX?
> 
> I'm going to nail it next time, though!


I guess they have it a little mixed up... rebound is hydraulic as with any Zoke except the MZ... Preload is air assisted. You don't need it on your Marathon, but you could use it if you would weigh some more.

As the MX has internal rebound adjuster, 545 must be adjusting his fork by air pressure affecting the overall travel at the same time too. With more air preload, the spring will overcome easier the oil damping.

What he should do is to remove all the air, remove the top cap and turn the rebound adjuster with the provided key (if the shop ever gave it to him). But I must admit is a chore.... so he should be making adjustments by air pressure. Not the best thing to do, but much easier.

Yeah... you landed a bit too far with the nose on the highest point of a bump... I suppose the DH'ers land beyond that point and take that as a tranny...

I'll try next time!! A skills ride would help me lots!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, I wasnt talking about the rebound being too high (although it is). I was talking about the air preaload being higher than normal. Sorry if I mixed you up.Oh, and one question warp, what king of wrench do I need to remove the top cap?? I do have the long metal rod to internally turn the rebound, but I went to a shop and they told me they didnt have the wrench (they said something about a "dado"  ) to remove the top cap.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Here, I guess, is where all my other pics should have gone!
> Anyway, I don't know if I had fun or not. I just guess that the level of this ride was way over my head. I got to 'La Virgen' fine, rode the whole stuff, well, maybe 98%. But really on the way before the wall was the first time I felt like I was going to puke. After that, the puking feeling went away (I guess I had finally digested a bar I had at 'La Virgen').


 Im really sorry to hear that  . It sucks when someone doesnt have a good time.



rzozaya1969 said:


> I don't know why everybody uses the phrase: 'after this little bit, is all flat', and what really eludes me is why I fall for it everytime.When we actually got to the top I was really tired. .


Oh, that was me


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, I wasnt talking about the rebound being too high (although it is). I was talking about the air preaload being higher than normal. Sorry if I mixed you up.Oh, and one question warp, what king of wrench do I need to remove the top cap?? I do have the long metal rod to internally turn the rebound, but I went to a shop and they told me they didnt have the wrench (they said something about a "dado"  ) to remove the top cap.


Yup... it's a 21mm "dado". 21mm socket, 6 points or 12 points will do. 6 is better.

Tigerdog has one. We already ruined... I mean, serviced his Marathon.

Tiger... I guess we could make some money out of it... nobody in Mexico seems to realize how easy is to service those things. Soon we'll have Marzocchi, Fox and Magura.... not bad, uh? Manitou and '05 Rock Shox couldn't be easier to service.

BTW... madaleno... If you get to read this, try to take a look at the semibath oil on your Rev. But I don't think you would have any trouble if you feel it smooth.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Valle de Bravo is pretty nice. I think I know well the ride from San Francisco to Valle de Bravo, it's about 40 kms, the first section is a 7km climb (NOT as half as hard as this one), then most of the rest is on valleys or descent. Almost at Valle there is a 2 Km climb, but it's very nice. The deal is, we need someone to drop us at San Francisco and pick us up at Valle.
> 
> I also heard that the 'Vuelta a Valle' is also pretty nice.
> 
> Anyway, we almost do Chiluca every sunday, so you're invited anytime


sounds very nice those climbs on valle 
and it would be good going to chiluca what do others think?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> and it would be good going to chiluca what do others think?


We usually ride here... so, the invitation is open.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

FxFvD said:


> i agree with tacubaya know its your turn to beat the shiat out of us  . I havn't gone to chiluca it would be real nice a ride there although puebla and gauuunaajutauuutuaa sound real good what do you think to valle de bravo?
> 
> any way nice gathering to be the first one


Yeah, the part of chiluca I saw (from the xinte ride) is really nice. It seems to be a reeeaaally big place.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, I wasnt talking about the rebound being too high (although it is). I was talking about the air preaload being higher than normal. Sorry if I mixed you up.Oh, and one question warp, what king of wrench do I need to remove the top cap?? I do have the long metal rod to internally turn the rebound, but I went to a shop and they told me they didnt have the wrench (they said something about a "dado"  ) to remove the top cap.


How many hours has it been ridden?

Could be time for an oil change too.

You're welcome to bring it over some time.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> BTW... madaleno... If you get to read this, try to take a look at the semibath oil on your Rev. But I don't think you would have any trouble if you feel it smooth.


What are you talking about Willis? 

The Revelation is veery nice, I am still playing with the settings but I like it so far, it has a very linear feel but it doesn't blow through its travel as easy as the Float does. Also, the low speed damping and blow off adjustment are very nice touches that let you set up the ride very easily. On the Float you either have the damping open or locked, no middle ground. My only regret is not getting the U-Turn version, but hey, I got a killer deal on it.

On the other hand, getting the right sag on the fork requires a ridiculously low pressure so I am adjusting it based on the travel I am getting during the ride (60 PSI right now). If I set it according to the fork's manual its like riding a rigid bike again.

Any thoughts?

I am also playing with the negative air chamber, I am still trying feel how different pressures affect the ride.

Cheers,

Mada


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, the part of chiluca I saw (from the xinte ride) is really nice. It seems to be a reeeaaally big place.


How about this weekend at Chiluca?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> How about this weekend at Chiluca?


If I can manage to go over there of course!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> How many hours has it been ridden?
> 
> Could be time for an oil change too.
> 
> You're welcome to bring it over some time.


Its has been ridden for 4 months. I think it has been ridden for about 100 hours more or less. How often is the oil supposed to be changed?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

4 months!!! You don't need an oil change, you need a NEW FORK!!!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep me too
if you guys go to Chiluca i'm in


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Its has been ridden for 4 months. I think it has been ridden for about 100 hours more or less. How often is the oil supposed to be changed?


Definitely time for an oil change then. People recommend first change within 50 hours of riding, then every 6 months to 1 year depending on how often you ride.

You'd be amazed how dirty that oil will be.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Yep me too
> if you guys go to Chiluca i'm in


So.... Chiluca this weekend? We can do it. Let's see if the Discovery is still open, or do the Monolito?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> So.... Chiluca this weekend? We can do it. Let's see if the Discovery is still open, or do the Monolito?


I'm pretty sure I'm in.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm in.


Ok, for Vizcaino, 545cu4ch, FxFvD & Tacubaya if they can have someone to drive them and don't know how to get to Chiluca, we can met by Pabellon Polanco around 8:30 or so and you can follow me.

What do you say?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> 4 months!!! You don't need an oil change, you need a NEW FORK!!!


No, I think I need a new BIKE! I think I should buy a 5-Spot, right??


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> No, I think I need a new BIKE! I think I should buy a 5-Spot, right??


NO, if you get a 5 Spot that means I wont be able to keep up with you going up OR down! You will be better off with a GT like Tacubaya's!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

*Next gathering in Guanajuato...*

Hi guys,

It has been great to meet you all !!!. I had a very nice day last Sunday and enjoyed a lot the climbing we did !!!.

I just to tell you that all of you are invited to go to Guanajuato for a weekend ride. We should take advantage of the next bank holiday and go to Guanajuato. I can offer a place to stay in Salamanca and very nice food for all the riders who attend.

Cheers,

Fidel.



tigerdog said:


> Well folks, it was a beautiful day yesterday in El Ajusco. Quite a few of the DF MTBR crowd were there to have our first official mini get together.
> 
> Those present:
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> NO, if you get a 5 Spot that means I wont be able to keep up with you going up OR down! You will be better off with a GT like Tacubaya's!


Mada... we (I mean the "Elder Riders" already can't keep up with them either up or down


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It has been great to meet you all !!!. I had a very nice day last Sunday and enjoyed a lot the climbing we did !!!.
> 
> ...


That sounds too good to miss. Great to meet you, and ride with you. I now have ASR envy! When is the puente?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted by tigerdog
> 
> How many hours has it been ridden?
> 
> ...


Do you and warp service forks?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Do you and warp service forks?


yes, they do service forks, and spoons, and knives...

oh, you meant the ones on bikes?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Do you and warp service forks?


Well, we've changed the oil on my Marathon S and we've got the tools to do it. The MX is almost the same. Is yours a pro or comp? ETA?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Well, we've changed the oil on my Marathon S and we've got the tools to do it. The MX is almost the same. Is yours a pro or comp? ETA?


We do service Magura forks too... anybody needs an oil refill or spring swap on a Phaon??

I changed oil in a old Manitou SX fork.... and they're fairly the same nowadays.

Somebody is in the waiting list for a Fox oil change.

The MX should be similar to Tigerdog's marathon, so we could do it.

So yes... we do service forks.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> We do service Magura forks too... anybody needs an oil refill or spring swap on a Phaon??
> 
> I changed oil in a old Manitou SX fork.... and they're fairly the same nowadays.
> 
> ...


Yeah! mi fork Fox need oil change.... maybe in a few days!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> Well, we've changed the oil on my Marathon S and we've got the tools to do it. The MX is almost the same. Is yours a pro or comp? ETA?


Its a Mx comp eta. Its one side air and the other coil. I think I will take it with you guys soon.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Yeah! mi fork Fox need oil change.... maybe in a few days!


Take it to Transvisionbike near Plaza Satelite, they can service your Fox.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Take it to Transvisionbike near Plaza Satelite, they can service your Fox.


Why paying for doing something we can do for free???

If continuity of warranty would be an issue, his is out of warranty anyway (2004, more than a year old worth of riding, bought at the US, OEM).

He doesn't even needs the 26mm socket. His is a '04 with recessed (sp?) crown... his topcaps can be taken out with a crescent wrench. IMHO, it's not rocket science.

I would never attempt to service yours, though. Those TALAS have to be sent back to Fox (or better yet, PUSH).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Why paying for doing something we can do for free???
> 
> If continuity of warranty would be an issue, his is out of warranty anyway (2004, more than a year old worth of riding, bought at the US, OEM).
> 
> ...


hmmm.... I think mine will eventually go to Push, not yet.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> hmmm.... I think mine will eventually go to Push, not yet.


Hey, shouldnt you guys be working??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey, shouldnt you guys be working??


Shouldn't you be at school??

We're working... believe it not.

Warp-Blade is off the air now.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

We are at school believe it not and we ARE WORKING, well, this math coursework is "de weba"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> We are at school believe it not and we ARE WORKING, well, this math coursework is "de weba"


Math is boring but it's the door to whole new world of knowledge. If you get the math, you'll be able to understand the phenomena of nature and all the laws by which this world is ruled. It's THAT powerful tool.

BTW... and you'll be able how bikes work and why... also planes, F1 cars and a lot of ther cool bunch of stuff.

Mechanical Engineer here... I took 6 courses of "de hueva" math during my studies. From simple geometry, to complex vibration analysis that only can be carried out by computer. Math is cool when you star making out calculations of real life situations with it.

Oh, well... back to work....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Math is boring but it's the door to whole new world of knowledge. If you get the math, you'll be able to understand the phenomena of nature and all the laws by which this world is ruled. It's THAT powerful tool.
> 
> BTW... and you'll be able how bikes work and why... also planes, F1 cars and a lot of ther cool bunch of stuff.
> 
> ...


Warp: I am soooooooo tempted to give you a hard time about being such a "positive influence" but now that I am a dad I can't do it any more.

So Tacubaya: Stay in school, say no to alcohol, no premarital sex and PLEASE don't smoke anything Tigerdog gives you!!!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> and PLEASE don't smoke anything Tigerdog gives you!!!!


Say Whaaat?

You've got the wrong ****** there, buddy.

That might be more our antipodean friend's cup of tea.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Take it to Transvisionbike near Plaza Satelite, they can service your Fox.


Thanks but My tocayo and me haremos "The Dirty Work"  (Esta cara esta medio jamaicona pero me gusta ... nada que decir!)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp: I am soooooooo tempted to give you a hard time about being such a "positive influence" but now that I am a dad I can't do it any more.


It's just that they're still too young to receive really useful information 



elmadaleno said:


> So Tacubaya: Stay in school, say no to alcohol, no premarital sex and PLEASE don't smoke anything Tigerdog gives you!!!!


Do you want him to become a monk or what?? Staying in school and keep clear of "herbal essences" and booze is enough.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I do like all the technical subjects such as physics, math and ICT and i'm really goot at them but when they tell you to write a corusework about stupid things such as opposite corners in a grid you say WTF...

I though for a second you were doing a big fuss about my corusework comment.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> It's just that they're still too young to receive really useful information
> 
> Do you want him to become a monk or what?? Staying in school and keep clear of "herbal essences" and booze is enough.


Booze is nice, especially if you like it most of the time for the flavour and not just to get drunk. 

(typo)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> when they tell you to write a corusework about stupid things such as opposite corners in a grid you say WTF...


You'd be surprised how useful is to get the nod on opposite corners of a grid. Too many people didn't got the idea when we were studying three-dimensional mechanics of materials.

Grid arrangements are also the base of how behaves the cristaline structure of a metal.

Get really good at it....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It will sound rude buy I honestly dont care at this stage of my life. University is still 3 years ahead of me.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> It will sound rude buy I honestly dont care at this stage of my life. University is still 3 years ahead of me.


That's what I used to say... and never scored very high at University.

Good Luck!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I am confident that it will not happen to me
(typo)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp: I am soooooooo tempted to give you a hard time about being such a "positive influence" but now that I am a dad I can't do it any more.
> 
> So Tacubaya: Stay in school, say no to alcohol, no premarital sex and PLEASE don't smoke anything Tigerdog gives you!!!!


Mada, I'm not really sure you're giving good advice....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> You'd be surprised how useful is to get the nod on opposite corners of a grid. Too many people didn't got the idea when we were studying three-dimensional mechanics of materials.
> 
> Grid arrangements are also the base of how behaves the cristaline structure of a metal.
> 
> Get really good at it....


ZZZZZZZZ....... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mada, I'm not really sure you're giving good advice....


Of course I'm not, but thats what adults do, don't we?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> ZZZZZZZZ....... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


Mada

When do we get to see your Spot in action on the trails?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Mada
> 
> When do we get to see your Spot in action on the trails?


How about this weekend in Chiluca? Mada, what do you say?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> How about this weekend in Chiluca? Mada, what do you say?


When are you guys going to come to the Desierto? What time do you usually finish at in Chiluca? Let me check with the boss... I mean Wife!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> When are you guys going to come to the Desierto? What time do you usually finish at in Chiluca? Let me check with the boss... I mean Wife!


Please... say you'll come. It's out of your backyard, but not too far away. I think we usually end up by 1 or 2 pm, depending on our pace and routes.

If you don't know how to get there, we can met at 8:30 at Pabellon Polanco and you can follow me.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Please... say you'll come. It's out of your backyard, but not too far away. I think we usually end up by 1 or 2 pm, depending on our pace and routes.
> 
> If you don't know how to get there, we can met at 8:30 at Pabellon Polanco and you can follow me.


Can we start earlier?: the thing is, I work like a beyotch during the week and I hardly see my son so I like to spend as much time with him on the weekends as I can  Maybe start at 8:00 AM? I can take the autopista and get there pretty fast.

Thanks!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

For me it would be fine, but I don't know if we could get the whole bunch to fit an earlier start..... or maybe we could set for next sunday an 8:00 am start...


----------

